# Ladies 1952 Monark WANTED



## TieDye (Aug 5, 2019)

PLEASE READ:
I would love to buy a 1952 ladies Monark.  In any color other than chartreuse.   It must be very nice, very clean and all original,  good paint, all there, as in missing nothing, with no serious issues.  If it needs tires or servicing, I'm okay with that.  If you have one, PM me pics, etc.  I am located in Henderson, MI.  Thanks!

Deb


----------



## TieDye (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## JimScott (Aug 16, 2019)

Deb, 

Are you still looking for that girls Monark? I may have something you might want to look at...

Jim Scott
Collecting classic bicycles since 1989


----------



## TieDye (Aug 16, 2019)

JimScott said:


> Deb,
> 
> Are you still looking for that girls Monark? I may have something you might want to look at...
> 
> ...



Yes, Jim, I am. PM me info and pics please. Thanks!
Deb


----------



## JimScott (Aug 16, 2019)

K will be later today or tomorrow. 
Have a good day! -Jim


----------



## TieDye (Aug 20, 2019)

Still looking.


----------



## TieDye (Aug 20, 2019)

JimScott said:


> K will be later today or tomorrow.
> Have a good day! -Jim



Send the pics Jim. Thank you so much.


----------



## TieDye (Aug 28, 2019)

Haven't heard from Jim.....  Anyone have one?


----------



## higgens (Aug 28, 2019)

I have the back reflector 250 plus the ride


----------



## TieDye (Aug 29, 2019)

higgens said:


> View attachment 1055007
> I have the back reflector 250 plus the ride



I surely appreciate the offer, but I am looking for a very nice and super clean original one.  One that fits my description above. Thanks.


----------



## TieDye (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm still looking. PM if you have one. Thanks.


----------



## TieDye (Oct 2, 2019)

Guys, if you have a sweet ladies Monark, 1952, bring it with you to Memory Lane if you want to sell it.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 13, 2019)

I am still looking for a 1952 in any color BUT chartreuse.


----------



## 57 spit (Nov 13, 2019)

TieDye said:


> I am still looking for a 1952 in any color BUT chartreuse.



I have a one in light blue, very pretty. I've got it in riding shape. horn and light guts are roached. One fender brace is missing, but it doesn't effect the ride. I can take some photos this weekend if interested.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 13, 2019)

57 spit said:


> I have a one in light blue, very pretty. I've got it in riding shape. horn and light guts are roached. One fender brace is missing, but it doesn't effect the ride. I can take some photos this weekend if interested.



Please send me some real good pictures.  Thank you.
Deb


----------



## TieDye (Nov 29, 2019)

I am still looking for a 1952 in any color BUT chartreuse.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 10, 2019)

I am still looking for a 1952 in any color BUT chartreuse.


----------



## falconer (Oct 26, 2020)

Have this serial no 1470698


----------



## falconer (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry if this is chartreuse!!!


----------



## TieDye (Oct 26, 2020)

falconer said:


> Sorry if this is chartreuse!!!



Yes, this is chartreuse. Thanks for inquiring though.


----------



## kirk thomas (Nov 3, 2020)

I have this one I am not sure of the year but can pull it out and get some pictures and a serial number if you are interested.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 5, 2020)

kirk thomas said:


> I have this one I am not sure of the year but can pull it out and get some pictures and a serial number if you are interested.View attachment 1295825



@kirk thomas    yes please.


----------

